# Went shopping in the wrong part of town



## Demessiah (Jan 27, 2009)

OMG !!!!!!! what can I say about todays shopping experience....

I was driving along when my girlfriend decided to text me a shopping list, knowing I wouldnt be getting any poontang tonight if I didnt try buy the stuff I pulled into a shopping centre I was close to, big mistake!!!!

So I go into the shop and try to get a basket, I say try because there was some old geezer stinking of piss stood over the baskets trying to work out what to do with them. He was muttering to himself something incomprehensible and sort of reaching for the basket then stopping, he did this a few times and was getting nowhere. So being the nice guy I am I just held my breath and waited until his pea size brain actually figured it out. I already knew I had come to the wrong place to get my shopping............

I get into the actual store and I am immediately met with the sound of what can only be described as a zoo. All sort of wailing and noise I never get in my local shop. Some tracksuit clad ghetto tarts who think it acceptable to stand at either end of the shop and yell things at each other like "U GOT BEANZ?!" the whole time im in there. And feral youth running riot around the shop like wild animals.

So now I move down to the food section. Its quite a tight isle and low and behold some fat growler, im not talking slightly overweight, im talking the fullblown, legs so fat you cant see her feet type woman in one of those disability trike things had decided to moor herself right in the middle of the isle so nobody could get passed. She was going into great detail to work out which crisps were the cheapest. She saw me waiting to get passed and just gave me an evil glare and barked at me to "wait!" eventually she decided what crisps to buy and put about 10 multipacks in her trolley :roll:

I saw about 3 different retards in those trikes in that shop, WTF, round my parts nobody has them but down in the ghetto they seem to be all the rage.

But what got to me the most was the amount of half eaten food everywhere. I mean come on!? seriously!? everything from half eaten sausage rolls to frozen deserts that looked like someone had taken a scoop out of it with their bare hand!

This place was disgusting! If this is the state that some people live in day to day I feel sorry for them, or more correctly sorry for us for having to share space occasionally with them, if they do this to their shops can you imagine what they are doing to our water supply.

Maybe instead of buying them fat carts and handing out benefits the government should do them and us all a favour and call in the army to do some nuclear testing. God awful people, this country is going down the pan! :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## kevtga (Mar 8, 2012)

Demessiah said:


> OMG !!!!!!! what can I say about todays shopping experience....
> 
> I was driving along when my girlfriend decided to text me a shopping list, knowing I wouldnt be getting any poontang tonight if I didnt try buy the stuff I pulled into a shopping centre I was close to, big mistake!!!!
> 
> ...


Good one :lol: shop at waitrose ;-)


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Hmmmm did not see any of that whilst eating my Caviar in the John Lewis Food Hall today, anyone who spilt any soon scooped it up....no mess anywhere


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

any part of town is the same.......just differing % of users.


----------



## Scallywag72 (Mar 2, 2009)

Same experience in Bradford. Gettings a few things from Tesco and I see some kids having fun popping the windows on a load of Cadburys advent calendars. Weren't even nicking the chocolates, the feral fools. Just trashing them. Parents standing right by them not giving a flying f**k. I had a word with the lads and the father took offence and muttered something at me in Urdu I think. Whatever.


----------



## ELVIS (Oct 7, 2012)

Demessiah said:


> OMG !!!!!!! what can I say about todays shopping experience....
> 
> I was driving along when my girlfriend decided to text me a shopping list, knowing I wouldnt be getting any poontang tonight if I didnt try buy the stuff I pulled into a shopping centre I was close to, big mistake!!!!
> 
> ...


My mate drives a retard trike.
He's fucked from the chest down.
He's ex 3 Para.
He hasn't walked since the early part of '82..............
I go surfing with him.
On this occasion i have to question whom the retard is.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

ELVIS said:


> Demessiah said:
> 
> 
> > OMG !!!!!!! what can I say about todays shopping experience....
> ...


i know a few of the boys from 82 Elvis who went onto join the reg, brave men all of them and have my 120% respect. +1 to your post m8ee


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

lol....good rant!


----------



## Demessiah (Jan 27, 2009)

ELVIS said:


> My mate drives a retard trike.
> He's fucked from the chest down.
> He's ex 3 Para.
> He hasn't walked since the early part of '82..............
> ...


I think you are the retard for comparing your mate with some fat moose who ate so much that she lost the ability to walk. :roll:

Clearly one is a hero and the other is a dreg of humanity, I wonder which one gets the most support (cash) from the govt??


----------



## Phil-TT (Feb 11, 2011)

CWM3 said:


> Hmmmm did not see any of that whilst eating my Caviar in the John Lewis Food Hall today, anyone who spilt any soon scooped it up....no mess anywhere


If the above post isn't sarcasm, then I know who the biggest twat in this thread is...


----------



## ELVIS (Oct 7, 2012)

Demessiah said:


> ELVIS said:
> 
> 
> > My mate drives a retard trike.
> ...


Sorry, you didn't differentiate in your sweeping generalisation/stereotyping that they were only retard trikes if driven by overweight people.

Anyone know anyone with a parent,friend,family,colleague who has someone with dementia? Maybe the old fella stinking of piss and annoying you is in the first stages of some sort of degenerative neurological illness and is desperate to hold onto his independence. Tolerance,acceptance and being non judgemental are great personality traits to have. I am not sure if you are born with them or can learn them, google maybe?

In an attempt to be cool/funny/inflammatory you have actually made yourself look like a complete throbber.

I think you know this due to the fact you have edited your post and changed the wording to make it look as if you were not grouping all wheelchair users 'retard trikes' together as per your initial post.


----------



## Demessiah (Jan 27, 2009)

I said retards in those trikes, never called them retard trikes.

I think you just realised that as you now claim I edited my post because of yours. I think you will find that if I had edited my post because of yours, due to the fact that others had commented, it would say under my post that it had been edited.........

I think maybe you cant read and decided to attack me to try look clever, but all you have done is make it look like you are the one suffering from dementia :roll: :roll:


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Demessiah said:


> So now I move down to the food section. Its quite a tight isle and low and behold some fat growler, .... She was going into great detail to work out which crisps were the cheapest. She saw me waiting to get passed and just gave me an evil glare and barked at me to "wait!" eventually she decided what crisps to buy and put about 10 multipacks in her trolley :roll:


I bet her need for the trike was a complete mystery to her. :roll:

When I'm emporer funds won't be wasted on these people who, frankly, have dug their own grave through stupidity, laziness and unmitigated greed. Giving them scooters just encourages the laziness whereas what's needed is some fucking exercise and not picking up 10 multibags of manufactured yellow "food".

"Salty", "greasy", and "dessert" are NOT valid food groups. :x


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

Demessiah said:


> OMG !!!!!!! what can I say about todays shopping experience....
> 
> I was driving along when my girlfriend decided to text me a shopping list, knowing I wouldnt be getting any poontang tonight if I didnt try buy the stuff I pulled into a shopping centre I was close to, big mistake!!!!


I stopped reading at


> poontang


. [smiley=freak.gif] [smiley=kid.gif]


----------



## Demessiah (Jan 27, 2009)

techfreak said:


> I stopped reading at
> 
> 
> > poontang
> ...


Yeah.... I guess it hurts when you know others at getting some [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

Demessiah said:


> techfreak said:
> 
> 
> > I stopped reading at
> ...


Hey demented don't be like that, you told me I was the only one for you.

And you said it wouldn't hurt when it's my turn.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Hey , sometimes you got to have a laugh ,, chill man !!!!!


----------



## chilledoutman (Jun 6, 2010)

Any advice needed come to dechilledoutman.


----------

